

User Interface Programming in the (Near) Future - pragmatic
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=335011

======
Aviwein77
I have seen a wide variety of opinions on this subject already with people
feeling strongly towards and against CoffeeScript. I have also read reasons
why it is unnecessary to use this in conjunction with jQuery.

Myself I haven't taken much of an interest in using CoffeeScript but am an
avid jQuery coder. This article really opened my perspective on CoffeeScript
and I think I might have to run out and try something written in
CoffeScript/jQuery.

I agree with the author and hope that we will see a programming environment
for this soon.

